# Hippie crippler



## King24 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hippie crippler from nor cal frosty goodness and it is fire.


----------



## chewberto (Sep 8, 2013)

Pshhh! Probably nothing compared to "hippie beater" bred by master enthusiast Thinbaggy!


----------



## Greggos88 (Sep 14, 2013)

Had Hippy Lettuce before but have never heard of Hippie Crippler/Beater. Nice.


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 21, 2013)

Hippie crippler? I thought that came out of Ohio?

Anyway sounds great, I'm sure it'll creep it's way up here soon.


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 23, 2013)

I'unno, it takes a whole lotta anything to cripple this hippy...
I want to try this shit. Just for the name


----------

